# my 1 rb just got half his tail fin bit off will it



## Coldpiranha (Jul 5, 2003)

grow back im j/w because the other bigger rb bit it off last night cause he was kind of hungry there still good friends ha and i fed them today but will it stay like that or will it grow back for the lil guy


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Depends on how bad the bite is. If it is just tail it will grow back, but if it is meat...it most likely wont.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

there's a good chance it will, depending on how bad. it'll take a few weeks though. I've had the same thing happen to one of my p's. it's been a month or so and it's almost grown back.

looked like this:


----------



## Coldpiranha (Jul 5, 2003)

yes it looks exactly like that


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

It should grow back then.

good luck, take good care of him.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

They have amazing healing capacity so it will grow back again...use aquarium salt or Melafix to help prevent bacterial infection...







!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> They have amazing healing capacity so it will grow back again...use aquarium salt or Melafix to help prevent bacterial infection...
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Doesnt look that bad, but if it looks like the others are picking on him more because of it, I suggest you try and move it into a hopst (or divide it in the tank) for it to heal faster. The tail will re generate but will take time if it doesnt get messed with.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

good luck youll need it









hell be fine salt salt salt


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

wait and it will heal


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

Do you only have 2 RB's? Your description makes it sound like you only have 2. 2 is *BAD*.


----------



## SimplyOrange (Jun 5, 2003)

my cousin's p had all the tail bitten off. never recovered.







had to be put down(to the concrete)


----------



## rong666 (Mar 5, 2003)

a couple of mine have done the same thing on a few occasions. theyve all recovered completly in time. Hopefully yours will do the same.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

my spilo got his whole tail eaten by a larger spilo. it takes a while, but itll grow back


----------

